# CL Bargain



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Now you all know how being from Yorkshire we like a bargain and we love wild camping and CL's as appose to campsites but this one has to be the best value yet. Set in the Forest of Dean, Harthill Court Farm CL is just £3.50 per night so we have pushed the boat out and stayed 2 nights. Takes a bit of finding mind and dont trust your sat nav!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And in a lovelly part of the country too
Dave p


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Thanks Barry - looks superb so I'll put that one on our list.

Don't you just love CLs/CSs?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yep off to explore shortly. Just going to Cl our way to Plymouth via north devon and then hop over to roscoff.


----------



## Marilyn (Nov 5, 2009)

We're intending to head for the Forest of Dean next month for a few days so thanks very much for the tip.

Wish we could hop over to France too but it's not going to happen this time. Hope you have a really good trip.
M&P


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

barryd said:


> Yep off to explore shortly. Just going to Cl our way to Plymouth via north devon and then hop over to roscoff.


Roscoff ferry very expensive for a quick hop especially if you turn up and go.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

gelathae said:


> barryd said:
> 
> 
> > Yep off to explore shortly. Just going to Cl our way to Plymouth via north devon and then hop over to roscoff.
> ...


£189 one way I think if Ive got it right at the cheapest time. Will just meander back via calais. If we go, havent decided yet.

Cheers
BD


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

> "barryd" Takes a bit of finding mind and dont trust your sat nav!


Barryd,

If you kindly locate the site via Google maps then add the Google map link to a further posting in this thread finding the CL you refer to would be a lot easier. 

Mick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

MicknPat said:


> > "barryd" Takes a bit of finding mind and dont trust your sat nav!
> 
> 
> Barryd,
> ...


Ill give it a go

dont blame me if you end up in S****horpe.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...0781,-2.638178&spn=0.005995,0.019205&t=h&z=16

We have moved now and are on another CL betweem Ilfracombe and Barnstaple and its even better. Sea view, big field, only us here. £4. Big CC site just up the road, packed. The fools, THE FOOLS!!!


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

barryd said:


> Ill give it a go
> 
> don't blame me if you end up in S****horpe.


Barryd,

The beauty of Google maps is once you have located what you think is the location you can change to satellite mode and see if you are right. 

Mick


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Moved on to North Devon near Ilfracombe. Had a couple of nights on a fab CL with sea view a mile from a busy CC site. £4 and just us there. Moved on to Cornwall about 6 miles south of Bude. This CL is massive with 360 degree views for miles both inland and out to sea. The photo doesnt do it justice but its just us again alone in a huge field!

£5

Superb!


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

You watch those pennies Barry you won't be able to afford any beer,   

Loddy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

loddy said:


> You watch those pennies Barry you won't be able to afford any beer,
> 
> Loddy


Ha Ha! A nights beer and wine is about 4 nights on a CL at this rate. Not sure if we will bother going to France now as its so nice down here. Ha Ha and cheap!

Cheers
BD


----------

